# Jumping Training



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Well obviously the ability to jump for a working Lurcher is a must. So to start slowly.

My children were playing at the weekend, Smudge was joining in of course. They had one of those crawl through tubes out and Smudge cleared it easily.

Great, we thought, this will be easy. So we made a little jump in the garden, not too high. Oh the effort, he did manage twice but kept going round :lol2:

But was great fun, tired him out anyway.

This time next year, look out 7 bar gate!!


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

His jumping is doing so well, he'll quite happily jump the fence in the feild, with such ease and grace.

It's barbed wire, so to start with we cover it with a jacket, but now he clears it with such a gentle hop and confidence, it's not covered now.

He also enjoy jumping stone walls, which he does with great pleasure at this posh gardens we go to when walking him lol


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Seems so weird that at first getting Smudge to jump the smallest thing seemed like an effort, now there's no stopping him, especially when after quarry - clears the field fences with ease, thankfully though he doesn't jump the garden fence lol


----------

